# Help with Ariens years.....



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Trying to get these blowers years / eras identified. Would like to have production run years in order they were manufactured. I have a good understanding of them, but not all. I think machine 5 & 6 are the same one. Hard to get proper information from soo many sources. I know all I need is the input from this board. I did get a lot of information from Scott's site,[ long before i found this one ]. Please reply with machine numbers if you are 99.99% correct, Im trying to make a nice collage for my shop wall. If im missing any years please post a good pixx of the handles, if I made a mistake somewhere please correct me.
I own all except #6 & #9, I'll be refurbishing and flipping them all except #5, that one is for my daughter.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Machine # One 910XXX ... 19__ to 1971









Machine # Two. 910XXX... 1972 to 1974









Machine # Three 924XXX... 1975 to 1979









Machine # Four 924XXX... 1980 to 1988









Machine # Five 924XXX 1989 to 1996









Machine # Six 924XXX 1989 to 1996









Machine # Seven 924XXX 1997 to 2005









Machine # Eight 926XXX 1997 to 2005









Machine # Nine XXXXXX 2006 to 2009


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a 1986 Ariens ST522. I called my local Ariens dealer with the serial number and he told me the year. I did the same with my John Deere and called Sears for my Craftsman for the same. I wish I could do the same for my Dynamark and Noma.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

shaw,
you cant get specific model numbers from the photos alone..you can only get a range.

Machine # One. 10M4 to 910018 ... 1965 to 1972.

Machine # Two. 910018 to 910965 ... 1973 to 1974.

Machine # Three. 924012 to 924044 ... 1974 to 1979. 

Machine # Four. starting with 924046 to 924??? ... 1980 to ????

For the ones above, the full list of model numbers is on my site.

And Ive never worked out which model years correspond to which graphics for the 1980's and later machines, so that will be interesting to see!

You will also have the same "graphics package" used on the whole product line for the same model year, so several different "series" will have the same graphics and headlight types..you will also find that sometimes one individual model number will jump a divide!  for example, model 910018 has individual machines in the 1965-1972 setup, and then also individual machines in the 1973 to 1974 setup..

It might be easier to work on just the graphics packages and machine details alone, first, to get a range of years for that style..and not focus on individual model numbers..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Why is the Actual Year Relevant? Parts are available using the model numbers.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jackmels said:


> Why is the Actual Year Relevant? Parts are available using the model numbers.


It's relevant if you dont need parts, and want to know the year.

It's also relevant if you do need parts, and also want to know the year.

And its relevant if you are just curious about the year..

lots of relevant reasons! 

Scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Relevant to Who?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jack,
you know perfectly well what I mean.
stop asking pointless questions.
if you don't care about the topic, stop reading the thread.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Are those gold plated/painted knobs on that last one???*


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> shaw,
> you cant get specific model numbers from the photos alone..you can only get a range.
> 
> Machine # One. 10M4 to 910018 ... 1965 to 1972.
> ...


Thanks for the info, i re-read my post and apologize for my confusion...
I am looking for years of production runs, not individual machine numbers. I have some of the YEAR information posted with each picture, but am unsure of all of them. For example you know the 1973 to 1974 by the clutch handle relocated to the handles from the bucket. 1980 started with newer big paneled handles, and first year with TRUE two-handed safety and not an electric clutch interlock. 

Sorry for my confusing post, just looking for years to handles identification and not individual model numbers. Also not any combination or " Special " models, just a generalization of those handles were produced from xxxx to xxxx. Its the end of the 1980's where im not sure, believe 1989 started next different handle setup.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

The exact year for all of those machines should be on the engines model tag where the serial number is located, unless its missing on one or two of the engine's. From the pinpointed year, you can research how many years that model was in production.
I'm with Jack on this for the most part unless there classics knowing what years the newer machine's were built exactly is not that important. But if you really wanted to know, email Ariens with the photos and I'm sure someone over there can give you details on the run of each machine. But the most important thing is having the model specific to each machine for parts, but to each is there own......


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Machine number 7..... 1332 pro with power chute was made from 2001 to 2005 
2004 had the new style bucket
machine 8 looks like the sister to my 2004... 924128.... 1332le but in pro 924516 1332 pro


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

1132le said:


> Machine number 7..... 1332 pro with power chute was made from 2001 to 2005
> 2004 had the new style bucket
> machine 8 looks like the sister to my 2004... 924128.... 1332le but in pro 924516 1332 pro


Thanks, I updated the years on that picture.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Bumping up this older thread......

Still trying to get ballpark years of identification by handles and graphics. 

The reason is to educate myself of manufacture years identification by handles & graphics, so when I am buying used equipment I can have a ballpark just by knowing what the handles and Graphics look like.
Thanks for the help !!!


----------

